# LHR to Reading



## scotlass (May 10, 2016)

Looking for a taxi service from a hotel near LHR to Reading Central train station.  Best quote I have is for 65 pounds.  Anyone?


----------



## SmithOp (May 10, 2016)

scotlass said:


> Looking for a taxi service from a hotel near LHR to Reading Central train station.  Best quote I have is for 65 pounds.  Anyone?





You could take a coach from LHR, early bird family rate for 2 adults plus 2 children is £35.

http://www.railair.com/tickets_prices.php


----------



## Pedro (May 10, 2016)

Uber from LHR to Reading station is about 35 pounds.  If you get one of the signup promotions, you can save $20 on your first ride.


----------



## Pompey Family (May 11, 2016)

£65 sounds about right for a minicab however you should be able to get it nearer to the £40/35 mark using a more local taxi service.

Companies that operate airport runs tend to have more competitive rates so it would be worth searching for Reading taxi companies that specialise in airport runs.


----------



## scotlass (May 12, 2016)

Thanks for the advice.  I found 500cars.com which has a good rate, but their FB reviews are not stellar.  Has anyone used them?


----------

